# Lounge > Sports >  >  Rio 2016 discussion

## Member11



----------


## Member11

A person to watch is Larrissa Miller, an Australian artistic gymnast, she also has anxiety and PTSD after being sexually abused by an extended family member between the ages of 5 and 16. She went public with her story last year.

Hopefully she wins big at Rio!  ::

----------

